# Eleaf Lemo centre pin issue ... I think



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

Morning everyone,

So last night I was playing around with my new Guardian II pipe, and this baby is rocking the mAN. So I decided to put the Lemo on (1.1ohm stock coil) as I wanted to see how it performs.

I got very little vapour production from it, and thought maybe the centre pin isn't contacting properly ... fiddle around with it (centre pin supposedly adjust at the bottom of the tank, and not on the drip collector). But I just can't see how this will work? The pin on the outside of the drip collector is covered by a solid tube of metal, so how does this adjust from the inside?

This just doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## eviltoy (24/12/14)

You adjust the centre pin at the bottom. You only adjust airflow when removing the catch cup if that makes sense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

eviltoy said:


> You adjust the centre pin at the bottom. You only adjust airflow when removing the catch cup if that makes sense


Yeah, that's what I thought as well. however, the instruction manual shows otherwise, and when I unscrew the centre pin on the catch cup, it doesn't move out


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

This caught out Todd (IIRC) as well in his review. It simply adjusts with a screw on the outside, like most 510 pins.

One note though, make sure to have the bottom cap screwed on when adjusting - the tube part on the inside is where it screws into and turns if it is not screwed onto the device.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought as well. however, the instruction manual shows otherwise, and when I unscrew the centre pin on the catch cup, it doesn't move out



You can only adjust the pin if the tank is fully assebled

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> This caught out Todd (IIRC) as well in his review. It simply adjusts with a screw on the outside, like most 510 pins.
> 
> One note though, make sure to have the bottom cap screwed on when adjusting - the tube part on the inside is where it screws into and turns if it is not screwed onto the device.





eviltoy said:


> You can only adjust the pin if the tank is fully assebled


Thanks guys, will try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks guys, will try that



You guys rock ... worked like a charm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

